# Fast Food



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

She hit the drive through looking to SUper Size her value meal till I shooed her off to other prey...


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That's funny. I had one 2 days ago same size as that above my hive. I scooped it up in a jar and took it home 10+ miles away. But him/her in my shrubs at the house.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I would say it's a her. She looks thin, and has probably layed her egg case. I find many egg cases under the rim of outer covers. Beehives seem to be a favorite place to deposit eggs.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice picture. Bet she thinks she blends right in with that hive body.. 

I have lots of praying mantis. This is a picture last year when one decided to go for the main course...


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

wow, that's amazing


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Bjorn, that picture is awesome!

Matt


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Got a new desktop background! Thanks Bjorn!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Who won?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Thanks Bjorn*

Wow! Birder Magazine would love it! What a Shot!

My mom showed me how to put the egg cases in a kitchen window springtime they hatch out and eat all the flies. Bugs are fun.


----------

